
Brick and mortar sales floors are getting empty - Neil_Borden
https://medium.com/oktium/productive-boredom-or-what-salespeople-can-do-with-the-empty-sales-floor-hours-478cff391989
======
lsiunsuex
At least for clothing stores, I much prefer to go to a store than to order
online. You can't feel a material online; check size; color sometimes isn't
accurately represented online; etc...

The proposed use an iPad and offer tech support may work for Best Buy or the
tech section of Target or Walmart but no online experience (yet?) can make up
for the lack of physical touch of a dress shirt or jeans or whatever. I
personally, seek out an ultra soft t-shirt material when shopping for printed
tees. If it doesn't feel how I like it, I move on.

Conversely, if I had a tech support question about a laptop or iPad or
whatever; I wouldn't message a Target or Walmart (there are basically no
electronic stores left here) floor salesman; I'd go right to the manufacturer
website and call / email / chat with them - BUT - Joe User probably doesn't
know to do that I guess.

